# JC Higgins bike womens



## ejme (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello could you help me figure out the year of this bike? (J.C. Higgins women 26" bike) I've been to sites with no luck the #'s are 79445, stamped on the underside of the crank. The sites say hard to tell cause Sears used different companys to make bikes for them ,any help would be great thank you Ernie


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2012)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## ejme (Oct 6, 2012)

*jc higgins*

i can post some pictures before i leave today wife says gotta go to store now thanks it is a skiptooth almost all there has chain gaurd no fenders though


----------



## ejme (Oct 7, 2012)

*jc higgins*

i tried to load some pic's had poor luck some how i could not load them in to this site


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 7, 2012)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?488-how-to-post-pics


----------



## ejme (Oct 8, 2012)

*jc higgins*

Well i figured how to upload some pictures this is what I have


----------



## popawheelie (Oct 10, 2012)

*how to give that rust the brush off*

It looks like your bike is just ready for assembly. I've had great fortune on getting rid of rust. Lightly wire brush the main crud off your chain, then put the chain in a shallow container (like a butter tub, or a sandwich sized plastic container) and fill the container with Vinegar. Be sure the chain is completely covered with the Vinegar. Let it set for 3 days, and then lightly wire brush the chain (it will now look a bit black) again and it will look like new.....be sure to wash off the vinegar, dry it, then put wd 40 or chain oil on it so it won't start rusting once again.
You may know this technique already, but if you don't, you will get great results.


----------



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 10, 2012)

popawheelie said:


> It looks like your bike is just ready for assembly. I've had great fortune on getting rid of rust. Lightly wire brush the main crud off your chain, then put the chain in a shallow container (like a butter tub, or a sandwich sized plastic container) and fill the container with Vinegar. Be sure the chain is completely covered with the Vinegar. Let it set for 3 days, and then lightly wire brush the chain (it will now look a bit black) again and it will look like new.....be sure to wash off the vinegar, dry it, then put wd 40 or chain oil on it so it won't start rusting once again.
> You may know this technique already, but if you don't, you will get great results.




Thanks for the info, Learn a thing or 2 everyday..... good stuff.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 10, 2012)

It's Murray built, and should have a Murray code such as 'MOS-P' stamped near the serial. P stands for 1950 in that case.


----------



## ejme (Oct 11, 2012)

*jc higgins*

Thanks Adam I didn't find the "P" though


----------



## ejme (Oct 13, 2012)

*jc higgins womens bike*

Well Idid find the "MOS" and the last letter is a "Q" does that mean it is a 1951 murray higgins? Thank You for your help


----------



## ejme (Oct 13, 2012)

*J C Higgins Womens*

I did find the "MOS" with a Q it reads MOSQ on top with 794456 under it. Does that mean it is a 1951 J C higgins/Murray built bike  Thank You


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 15, 2012)

ejme said:


> I did find the "MOS" with a Q it reads MOSQ on top with 794456 under it. Does that mean it is a 1951 J C higgins/Murray built bike  Thank You




Yes, it's a 1951.


----------



## ejme (Oct 19, 2012)

*jc higgins womens*

Thank you Adam, I've had this bike over 35 years and never knew what year it was going to build for X/wife she's gone never had desire to build Thank you ejme


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 20, 2012)

The one I have has a flat headbadge. I wonder if yours is older.


----------



## ejme (Oct 21, 2012)

*jchiggins womens*

The head badge I have is s/s and stamped not flat


----------



## ejme (Nov 1, 2012)

*jc higgins womens*

some asked if i needed fenders thanks any way i'm putting bike or parts u for sale


----------

